# When do they stop chewing!



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

I have an almost 10 month old GSD and he still chews on stuff. When does this behavior usually stop. He is still crated at night and I would love to change that, but I don't think I can trust him. Any ideas?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Grizzpup said:


> I have an almost 10 month old GSD and he still chews on stuff. When does this behavior usually stop. He is still crated at night and I would love to change that, but I don't think I can trust him. Any ideas?


Depends on what you mean by chewing. I have an 11 year old puppy that is chewing on a marrow bone right now. If you mean when do they stop chewing your stuff... well it depends greatly on the dog and by what you give them to chew on and how much exercise and other stuff you do with them.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Depends on what you mean by chewing. I have an 11 year old puppy that is chewing on a marrow bone right now. If you mean when do they stop chewing your stuff... well it depends greatly on the dog and by what you give them to chew on and how much exercise and other stuff you do with them.


Great advice. 10 months is still young. My Sting's destructive chewing was from 9 to 11 months and he slept in his crate until he was a little over a year old. If I were you, I would have him sleep in his crate. Also be sure to give him plenty of appropriate chew items, lots of exercise, also do training, and play - tug so he can bite down and make sure he ends up winning. The more you do with him, the less energy he'll have to get into mischief.


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> Great advice. 10 months is still young. My Sting's destructive chewing was from 9 to 11 months and he slept in his crate until he was a little over a year old. If I were you, I would have him sleep in his crate. Also be sure to give him plenty of appropriate chew items, lots of exercise, also do training, and play - tug so he can bite down and make sure he ends up winning. The more you do with him, the less energy he'll have to get into mischief.


I do play tug with him, and I will be sure to tire him out.  Thanks for the advice!


----------

